

Ask YC: How do you post a job on News.YCombinator.com/jobs - mannylee1

I have a few jobs to post can anyone please help.
======
mannylee1
Considering the economic climate, it seems like a waste not allow users to
post jobs in the jobs section. I understand that users/admin do not want this
to turn into a Monster.com, but if the admin only allow users with a certain
amount of karma to post specifically to News.YCombinator.com/jobs this would
significantly reduce spam. That is just one suggestion.

It just seems like a waste for one of the most trusted resources on the web to
not allow its users to connect for one of the most important aspects of our
lives--Jobs.

------
sarvesh
You can't post it on that page unless you are funded by YCombinator. You can
however submit as usual and will show up with the rest of the submissions.

~~~
russell
Don't encourage job submissions. I would hate to have the
dice/monster/craigslist crowd flooding HN.

